# Bathroom before and after



## Mrnagrom (Oct 7, 2008)

looks beautiful... i'm personally a little more partial to the chrome fixtures though.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

One heck of an improvement. Nice work!


----------



## wombosi (Apr 22, 2008)

thanks guys.
yeah, strangely it never really occured to mme to go chrome fixtures.
i was first thinking satin nickle, but then saw the deal on the brass, liked it well enough.

next time... soon i'll be redoing the downstairs bath.


----------



## USAF Retired (Jan 3, 2009)

*Found at http://www.secondchanceinc.org/default.aspx?m=catalog&catid=4*


----------



## rh8868 (Jan 15, 2009)

That is a beautiful bathroom! Quite an amazing transformation. The vintage look you've preserved and added to makes yours stand out from your typical remodel. I'd have to say the exposed pipes are my favorite part. Good work!


----------



## fixrite (Mar 1, 2009)

Great Job Schmolze I was wondering if you put any kind of protective coating on your exposed pipes to keep them looking as good as they do now?


----------



## wombosi (Apr 22, 2008)

fixrite said:


> Great Job Schmolze I was wondering if you put any kind of protective coating on your exposed pipes to keep them looking as good as they do now?


thanks mate.
no, i haven't put anything on them. i was thinking i should, though.
any suggestions?

they're still pretty gleaming after a few months.

b


----------



## fixrite (Mar 1, 2009)

you might want to try and give them a coat of lacquer to protect them.

cheers


----------



## slowboyy (Jun 2, 2009)

thats is really nice bro/sis


----------

